# Goats and ducks living together?



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

I just bought my daughter two duckings. They will be in their cage for at least 2 months, but I would like to eventually clip their wings and let them roam the large goat corral during the day. I heard goats cannot eat poultry feed because it is too rich for them. Any suggestions on how to make this work?
Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If your fencing will allow the ducks to slip their heads through and the goats can't you can put the ducks feed dish onb the outside of the fence. Also, it's very important to keep the goats water buckets up and out of the ducks reach....give them their own oversized pan otherwise those ducks will make a mess of your goats buckets.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I used to keep a muscovy in with the goats. He kept bugs down and generally was a good fellow. He would occasional try to mate with the goats and he had his own water pail that he fouled horribly every day. 

You have to ensure there's water the ducks can't get into because ducks are NASTY. I'm hoping to get a few more muscovies when we extend the pastures to help with bugs. Or perhaps guineas.


----------



## Dairy Goat Lover (Sep 28, 2009)

I have kept ducks in with mine- no probs. But be very careful of your goats getting Toxoplasmiosis (sp?) its hard on them; or so I have been told by other breeders. 

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Ducks poop on everything...if that does not bother you and you have a way to keep them out of the goat drinking water they'll be fine.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately wouldn't keep ducks with goats. The will constantly go into the trough and make the water discusting which can cause your goats to get sick. I guess if you can find some way to keep them out then it would be ok, but they still would poop all over on hay and eat their grain, etc. so ???


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I would get the automatic waterers... the lick ones.. for the goats. Then I would fence in a little pond where the goats couldn't get in but the ducks could... that way you won't have to deal with nasty duck ick in your goaty water.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My goats share their yard with turkeys. The turkeys bathe in a large yet shallow water tub. The goats steer clear of that tub as they don't like dirty water and they have 4 buckets of clean drinking water that the turkeys can't fit their plumpness into. As far as feed goes, the turks free range it during the day and get dry feed (and canned tuna) only when locked in their coop for the night, where the goats can't reach it. Works out fine. Good arrangement as the turks also clean up spilled hay pellets and grain along with lots and lots of bugs. Most species of ducks are good buggers, too. 


Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

If you keep the water clean you will be fine. As for feeding time you could make a small duck shoot to a small holding area where they could eat. If you fince in a pond, just make the shoot to the pond area and feed them there.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I personally would not. I've been raising ducks and geese for 7 years. They are extremely messy.The worst thing I ever did way try and keep the goats with some of my smaller ducks while I was working on a new pen. The pen needs to be cleaned twice as often, even the outside pen which has pea gravel gets yuck and needs to be hosed down more often.
The goats can NOT eat waterfowl or poultry feed. Another problem was the goats stepping on the ducks when it was feeding time and I ended up with a few injured wings.
And as previously said water is a big issue. The bowl will be clean one minute and filthy the next. I even had ducks jumping into the goats water buckets which are up high and taking a bath. If possible I would really not keep them together at all, it just means alot more work. I am very much looking forward to the new duck house we are putting in this spring so the birds are no longer in my barn.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I personally wouldn't do it, again. If you all were able to keep the water buckets clean, let me know your secret ;0)


----------



## new2goats2013 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was thinking of putting my runner ducks/turkeys/goats in one big outdoor pen area. They would each have their own nighttime housing arrangements, but they would all open up to the same outdoor fenced in area. Would this work out? Each could have their own feed/water in their own nighttime housing area. The only thing I'd question is where to put the little kitty pool for the ducks and would the turkeys be wanting to take a swim/play in the water as well? Sorry,I don't mean to take over the thread this was just right in line with waht I was thinking and was wondering people's opinions.

thanks a bunch!


----------

